# Large Glass Vivariums



## TGR London (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm looking for a large glass vivarium but the only manufacturer I can find that does a reasonable range are from exo terra, the largest of which is too small. Anyone know of any other manufacturers or any custom viv builders that specialise in glass?

Thanks


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

BOSS Aquariums can build custom glass vivs and they are specialists in large aquariums so they should be able to help out with any size.

They are in Scotland but can deliver send them an e-mail [email protected] or give them a call on 0845 330 6322


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Perfecto also make glass vivs. Got one of their small ones and its of decent quality. : victory:


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

*vivs*

36 x 18 x 19 perfecto viv came in today looks awesome


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

custom vivaria,


----------



## herplover (Sep 19, 2009)

hi i have quite a few glass vivariums all of wich are perfecto apart from a couple of exo terra my local rep shop (bristol)has got one on hold 4 me till the end of the month for my adult boa its 120/60/90 but made by beta very nice looking gr8 quality and comes with stand not sure if theres a web for it maybe just search forr the make


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'm guessing they sorted it in the 22 months since starting the thread.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

leave them alone they are only little hatchlings:lol2:


----------



## herplover (Sep 19, 2009)

haha lol my bad still trying 2 get used 2 this forum thing dnt go on it much


----------

